# 2016 ferry brochures



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Although prices have been available for a while all three of the main operators on the Italy Greece route have finally released their 2016 online brochures.....

http://www.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Brochures/2016/flipbook/EN/index.html

http://www.superfast.com/adriatiki/images/flipbooks/2016/en/#book5/page1

https://issuu.com/minoanlines/docs/english2016low/1?e=18900977/33365928

Early booking discounts all end on 29th Feb.

We've recently booked with Minoan, £308 rtn Camping all Inclusive. :thumbleft:

Pete


----------

